# Hi!



## Beergibbon (Jul 28, 2020)

Posting a pic or 2 of my 8 month old kittens.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, couple of stunners!!!! Come over to Cat Chat and introduce them properly


----------



## Daisy91 (Jul 15, 2020)

They are gorgeous! So majestic. And the second kitty has such lovely eyes


----------



## Spirited_Violet (Sep 11, 2020)

So pretty! It makes me wonder how Freya might look in a few months time ouo


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Gorgeous kittens. I’m in love with your lilac boy


----------



## darrell11RP (Oct 3, 2020)

Beergibbon, first one looks like a king of all cats


----------

